# Prominent Ovary?



## hope* (Aug 1, 2005)

Hey Everyone







I went for a ultra sound scan yeaterday because of pelvic pain, my doctor thought maybe i could have an ovarian cyst, the doctor at the scan said she could see no cysts which was great but my ovary was prominent, so i wanted to ask for any ideas anyone could have, i am due for my period, and only have my left ovary because i had my right ovary removed last April because of an ovarian cyst, any suggestions would be great, thanks.


----------

